# Is anyone a member of Prime?



## jeruzz (Jul 29, 2012)

How is it? Do you know that you can borrow books from Amazon for free by being a member?


----------



## omnibus34 (May 25, 2011)

I've been a prime member for years and it's saved me a lot on shipping charges.  Now, there are new restrictions on shipping inexpensive items and you should be aware that you can only borrow one book at a time from the lending library.


----------



## Patricia (Dec 30, 2008)

I didn't know there are new restrictions on shipping inexpensive items.  What are they?


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

With Prime, you can also stream a lot of videos for free.

I've had Prime since Day 1, and I've always thought it was worth the price.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Patricia said:


> I didn't know there are new restrictions on shipping inexpensive items. What are they?


Yeah. . . I've not heard of that. I just checked the Prime Overview section via Amazon Help as well as the Terms and Conditions (last updated in December 2011) and don't see anything about restrictions. Just that if it doesn't say it's eligible for Prime it's not. I suppose it's possible that they don't make some inexpensive things eligible.

I _have_ noticed in the last few weeks that if I order things during different 'shopping trips' but on the same day, they will bundle them as one purchase. So they are doing some grouping. I'd guess they have a cutoff time to meet the 2 day shipping promise and they don't even bother to ship out until that time and combine any things ordered before then.


----------



## Michael Cavacini (Aug 2, 2010)

Amazon Prime is great. If you're a student, like me, you pay half the yearly rate. Either way, it's a great service that I use frequently and the Kindle Lending Library is a nice benefit. I've used the free streaming videos feature on my laptop, and it's a good alternative to Netflix, but I really look forward to trying it out on the Kindle Fire 2 when it's finally released.


----------



## omnibus34 (May 25, 2011)

I can't personally verify it but some on the tivocommunity.forum have discussed a need to purchase a higher priced item to qualify under prime for free shipping.  A pair of shoe laces comes to mind.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

I've seen some restrictions on small items for regular shipping, but I didn't think it affected prime. Some items are called "add-ons", that have the different shipping thing. I saw one the other day, but I don't remember what it was or the details on what the difference is...maybe that you have to have at least $25 in your order to get that item or something. I thought prime was exempted from that, but won't swear to it.

ETA: Here's a link to the page on Amazon that talks about Add-Ons. And here's what it says about Prime:



> When you add an Add-on Item to an Amazon Prime order of more than $25, your Add-on Item will also receive Prime shipping benefits, including FREE Two-Day Shipping. For example, if you ordered five $5 pacifiers, each of which was an Add-on Item, your order would receive FREE Two-Day Shipping.


So it kinda sounds like an order of less than $25 wouldn't include the Add-on items, even with Prime?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

All I know from experience is that, since I've been a prime member. . .at least 4 years. . . . I've not paid extra for shipping -- except the very few times when I needed something next day and voluntarily paid the $3.99.  And, frankly, most things I've ordered have come next day anyway -- we're fairly close to the Wilmington Delaware shipping facility.  I've definitely ordered things that were under $10 and if they qualified they came in two days without me paying extra.

Again, I'll note that multiple items ordered, even in separate shopping events, have been grouped sometimes for shipping purposes.  So if I ordered a $4 item in the morning and a $3 in the afternoon, I don't get two separate shipments. . .they come in one together sometimes.

With the Free super Saver shipping, they have ALWAYS offered 'make up' items when your order comes to less than $25. . . .it's a reminder to add something on that will bring you over the $25 so you can get the free shipping.  But that doesn't mean Prime. . .it's not going to arrive in 2 days as Prime promises, most likely.

You can still buy those small things without being a Prime member, of course, but you'll pay shipping at regular rates -- unless you purchase enough that the total value is over $25.  But, hey, if you need the $2.76 measuring cup and don't want to buy anything else, they'll be happy to send it to you for the usual $4.38 shipping or whatever.  You'll get it in about a week.

I admit the quote Steph has in the previous post confuses me a little. . . . .it makes it sound like Prime won't work unless you're buying $25 of stuff, but my experience has been that the value of the order really doesn't matter.  I suppose it is possible that there are restrictions if you're under one of the special Prime pricing plans -- like for students or new moms -- maybe that's where it applies?


----------



## Patricia (Dec 30, 2008)

I bought a stylus for $1.90 (by itself) on July 17 and didn't pay for shipping. You _do_ have to look for things that qualify for prime, but that's the only restriction that I've seen.


----------



## CaitLondon (Oct 12, 2010)

I have a Roku for streaming (and no cable/dish/direct bill, either ) and there are movies for free from amazon prime. Sometimes they are the same as Netflix or Hulu, but not always. 

I live on the Cheap.


----------



## EydieG (Mar 4, 2011)

I have it too and really have saved a lot on shipping charges.  On borrowing books however you need to know that not all books are eligible for this.  A lot of them aren't and also you can only borrow one a month.  Also, my daughter has Netflix and they have a lot more movies to choose from.  So if you are paying a lot in shipping charges it will definitely be beneficial for you.


----------



## krm0789 (Dec 21, 2010)

Last month I purchased an item for $3.96 as a Prime guest, with no issue or other items... Same item still comes up as Prime, so I can't see how that can be the case?


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I had Prime a bit before I got my Fire. My main reason was the shipping. To me the streaming and loans are extra perks. 

I order things under $10 all the time, as long as the item has a prime logo next to it, it will ship free 2 day. Doesn't matter the price. 

I get grouped too sometimes, I think it depends what warehouse they pulling the item from.


----------



## QuantumIguana (Dec 29, 2010)

For me, Prime didn't make sense, because I don't do online shopping, except for e-books. If you buy a lot of physical products online it might be worthwhile.


----------



## LarryWilmot (Jul 31, 2012)

I think it's a pretty good deal all over. The shipping is great, especially if you are just buying a book or a cd, that would get shipping charges. Only being able to borrow one book at a time once a month, is a little limiting, but on the other hand more and more books are coming on stream to borrow.  I don't think 12 decent books a year are to be sniffed at.


----------



## Not Here (May 23, 2011)

I love being a prime member. I've been one for the past 4 years or so and it's saved me so much money. Since I order nearly everything online it makes tons of sense. Not to mention the other perks. I just saw today that there is finally a prime app to stream Amazon movies on ipad. I wish they would make one for the phone but it's still another bonus.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

also if you have a school email using a .edu at the end of the address, you can get Prime for four years at  40 dollars a year. Its student prime. All the benefits of prime at more than half the price. My family uses my account for my student prime.

thought you would like to know just in case you have the approciate email.


----------



## Kevin Lee (Jul 30, 2012)

I love prime. Free 2 day shipping on everything that ships directly from Amazon (usually not Amazon Marketplace). Great video streaming (way better than hulu). Free borrowing of many ebooks.


----------



## Lisa J. Yarde (Jul 15, 2010)

Love it too and I buy so many books waay too many per month that it's worth the cost. Not so with my B&N member discount. Cancelling that ASAP.


----------



## Not Here (May 23, 2011)

Lisa J. Yarde said:


> Love it too and I buy so many books waay too many per month that it's worth the cost. Not so with my B&N member discount. Cancelling that ASAP.


I did the whole B&N membership years ago and just never real got it. The books were over priced and so the discount only made them compareable to Amazon. I did like buying from Boarders before the whole fall. I could get manga buy 3 get 1 free. Such a great deal.


----------



## laurie_lu (May 10, 2010)

There is now an Amazon Instant Video App for the iPad.  Finally I can watch free streaming movies on the comfort of my couch while the rest of the family is watching something stupid on TV.


----------



## sadievan (Dec 21, 2010)

CaitLondon said:


> I have a Roku for streaming (and no cable/dish/direct bill, either ) and there are movies for free from amazon prime. Sometimes they are the same as Netflix or Hulu, but not always.
> 
> I live on the Cheap.


We have a Roku also. We have streaming on our TV and DVD box but they don't support Closed Caption. The Roku does for Netflix. Wish Amazon would get Closed Caption for their videos.

Carol


----------



## Xopher (May 14, 2009)

I'm another who got Prime for free shipping, and have probably saved mich more than that in shipping charges this past year. The instant video streaming and book lendimg features are just added perks that get taken advantage of now and then.

I recently added a BlackBerry Playbook to my ever growing collection of gadets and was pleased to see how smooth Prime instant videos stream to its browser. That service might get used more often now.


----------



## Raheulon (Aug 1, 2012)

I am a long time Netflix subscriber and have "discovered" so many great movies, old TV series, etc that I may never have if I had to pay to rent each DVD (especially TV series and miniseries that are several DVDs). But once you pay for your subscription it feels like everything is "free"..


----------



## Cyanide5000 (Aug 30, 2010)

Nah Prime dosnt really interest me, I wouldnt use it enough I dont think =/


----------



## Patricia (Dec 30, 2008)

I'm a little annoyed.  I ordered coffee on Monday (late afternoon, I think) and it's not due to arrive until Friday.  It hasn't even shipped yet.  I have prime, the item is in stock and sold by Amazon.  What happened to the two-day shipping?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Patricia said:


> I'm a little annoyed. I ordered coffee on Monday (late afternoon, I think) and it's not due to arrive until Friday. It hasn't even shipped yet. I have prime, the item is in stock and sold by Amazon. What happened to the two-day shipping?


Hmmm. Did it have the "Prime" logo on it? Not everything is Prime, even if it is sold by Amazon.

Betsy


----------



## Patricia (Dec 30, 2008)

Yes, I just double-checked.  It says eligible for prime.  I normally only purchase items that are eligible for prime.  I always check that.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes, me, too....I thought I'd ask.  That's very disappointing.  You might want to contact Amazon CS with the question.  (Sometimes they'll give you a good will credit of some kind.  )

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I'd agree with Betsy. . .if it says prime and it's delayed, definitely contact them.  Might be something outside their control, like weather, but, as she says, they may give you a good will credit.  Certainly worth asking.

Did it give a due date when you ordered that's now changed?  Or did it always say Friday?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I'd agree with Betsy. . .


*makes note on calendar...*


Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Oh come on!  I agree with you a lot!  Why are you picking on me today, huh?  I'm going to report you!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Oh come on! I agree with you a lot! Why are you picking on me today, huh?* I'm going to report you!


Go for it.  I'll temp-ban myself.


Betsy
*I'm bored while waiting for the counter people to arrive...


----------



## Patricia (Dec 30, 2008)

I e-mailed Amazon and got this reply:

"Hello,
I'm sorry for any misunderstanding.

We still expect Order # be delivered by August 10.


Our delivery estimates are based on the item's availability and the delivery speed you choose. If an item's "In Stock" and you choose an express shipping method, you'll receive your items more quickly than if you choose Standard or Super Saver Shipping.

If an item isn't readily available, selecting One-Day or Two-Day Delivery will reduce the transit time to one or two business days after we've shipped your order, but won't impact how long it takes us to obtain the item or prepare it for shipment."

It sounds like a standard reply, and I assumed if an item was "in stock" that it was "readily available".  It still hasn't shipped and this isn't the Prime that I thought I signed up for.  This is the first problem like this that I've had.  It's not a big deal, but it is disappointing and is making me reconsider Prime.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Suggest you contact them and use the 'call me back' feature and talk to a human being.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

What Ann said.

Betsy


----------



## Ephany (Mar 9, 2009)

That's happened to me once or twice in the last few months too. The first time it did take 4 or 5 days to arrive but I didn't need it quickly so I figured it was a quirk. The second time I remember being annoyed, but before I remembered to email Amazon, the package showed up within the 2 days.


----------



## Lil Black Dress Press (Aug 12, 2012)

I love Amazon Prime. It is a luxury, but well worth it. 

You can also add a few addresses to it, so I have family members on there and can ship things quickly to them also.


----------



## EGranfors (Mar 18, 2011)

I was, but then I cancelled it. I thought it was too restrictive, considering all the different devices people read on.


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

I love the free movie streaming and free 2-day shipping.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

The shipping is what caused us to subscribe to Prime when it was first offered.  I love being able to go online, place my order and have things show up at my door with no fuss.
The other stuff is just fluff although we do stream movies/tv.  As much as I read, the lending library isn't really practical.  Now if they would let me have the big version of the Cloud Player included with Prime, I would definitely purchase my own subscription instead of piggy-backing on DH's.


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

CaitLondon said:


> I have a Roku for streaming (and no cable/dish/direct bill, either ) and there are movies for free from amazon prime. Sometimes they are the same as Netflix or Hulu, but not always.
> 
> I live on the Cheap.


I'm sure we have saved hundreds of $$ in shipping. I hardly ever use the free library book feature, but. Prime Video is fantastic!.. There are some old tv shows that you can watch such as 24. There are multiple episodes and seasons. It's really great to watch those shows with no commercials. I also use a Roku.


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Yes, me, too....I thought I'd ask. That's very disappointing. You might want to contact Amazon CS with the question. (Sometimes they'll give you a good will credit of some kind. )
> 
> Betsy


I did just that once and they gave me a $10 credit which I used to get myself a ukulele tuner. Net cost to me was 51 cents and it was Prime, too. .

But sometimes it's not Amazon's fault. I ordered an item on Wed. and it was supposed to be here today (Fri.). UPS changed the delivery to Tue. (Mon. is a holiday). This was UPS's fault so I'm not going to gripe to Amazon about it. I'm a little bummed out that I won't have the item today though.


----------

